

Ask HN: Are HN moderators selectivly targeting my posts? Why? - jv22222

The past few articles I have posted to HN seem to have quickly been knocked off the front page as soon as they have gotten traction.<p>I thought I was imagining things but the below screenshots seem to prove my suspicions.<p>Does any one have any idea if this is the case, and if so why? See the below stats and screenshots for background.<p>Here is my post ranked at #117<p>#117: It's Time for an Open Twitter (justinvincent.com) 32 points by jv22222 7 hours ago | 41 comments
http://grab.by/fttY<p>While at the exact same time there are several other posts that are older, have less points,  less discussion but are ranked higher....<p>#50: These guys are building a startup and Live Streaming it (ustream.com) 24 points by adamcoomes 7 hours ago | 8 comments
http://grab.by/ftuc<p>#55: Facebook and Twitter Don’t Know What You Want (diegobasch.com) 25 points by diego 8 hours ago | flag | 11 comments
http://grab.by/ftuo<p>#58: Random Ideas For Sites and Startups (thebetastartup.com) 30 points by pepeto 10 hours ago | flag | 25 comments
http://grab.by/ftuo
======
tokenadult
Looking at your submission list

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=jv22222>

it appears that your highest-voted submissions have been mostly trend-
following submissions, in other words submissions about hot news stories of
that day that are being covered by a lot of other sources. I remember that
when Steve Jobs died there were more than a dozen submissions of stories about
that major news event, and at least some users said that they flagged all of
those stories, because they didn't want the whole front page of HN to be
multiple stories from different publications on the same underlying news item.
Please note that I don't do this. If a story is "hot," I accept that as the
news phenomenon of the day, and I selectively upvote whatever source(s) I
think report the hot story best. But it may be that other users prefer to keep
HN more narrowly focused on stories with the technical and start-up business
angles most of interest to hackers, and perhaps they flag stories that are
repeats of news-of-the-day items.

Best wishes in finding out what news is of greatest interest to other readers
here.

